# volunteering at my nursing home.



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I am building a tractor and wagon planter with some of the residents. I cut the parts out at home brought them into the nursing home and we are painting assembling. My wife works in the activities department and I'm her volunteer. Here is the a picture of the tractor almost completed.
I can not post the residents picture due to Hippia rules and regulations . I see I misspelled volunteering in title but it won't let me fix that.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice work , that's really neat Gary . Would like to see it once the plants are in too


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Will post pictures when finished and residents have planted the flowers. They already have another project they want me to build with my wood working group. That's a pallet wood American flag . Already downloaded the a stenciled pattern to put the stars on the flag. Also my wife heard about the project and she wants 1 for home. So that will be my practice project.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Cool!!!!


----------



## 197761 (May 2, 2017)

That is really neat. I always like it when I hear a nursing home actually has activities worth something. I always have this Freduian slip when talking about those places and inadvertently spit out "funeral home", which can be hairy when dealing with someone who has a loved one in a nursing home. But, in all fairness, there are a LOT of nursing homes that are like funeral homes. It's truly sad. I can only hope I die before I have to go into one.

Okay, that went off into another tangent, but keep up the good work with those people! I will watch for the upcoming photos.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

A very useful use of your time, Gary. I imagine it is also very rewarding.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

sweet...


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Gary that is a great project and if there is room in the garden the group could add cars to the train each year. I'm glad to see there is a good activities program in place because it helps keep everyone busy.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for all kind remarks. It is satisfying to do something I like and bring happiness to others. They do have good activity program .


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Excellent projet that will no doubt bring smiles too many.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I got first paying job from this build all parts and sub assemblies built and painted. here is picture of assemblies'


----------



## 197761 (May 2, 2017)

Wow! Way to go roofner!


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

We finish the tractor on Friday or Saturday should be pictures. Not sure when they are going to plant.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Finished tractor and wagon. Friday it will be planted.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Here is the planter with planting done.


----------



## 197761 (May 2, 2017)

I definitely like it!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Turned out great Gary! Super group project!


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Next project an American flag in palate wood. The stars template is a challenge . It was a fun project.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Lots rain flowers are growing well.


----------



## 197761 (May 2, 2017)

The flowers are taking off! And I just noticed, you said flag for next project and these flowers are red, white and blue. Is that bird poop on the front wheel???


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Yes a flag made in palate wood format but I don't like palate wood. Yes that is bird poop. I have been working on a problem with star template my printers going to print a template for me on stick on vinaly to size pick up on Friday.


----------



## 197761 (May 2, 2017)

Those dirty birds! I like pallet wood effects with certain things, but not everything.

How big is the star going to be? Did you go to the printers so they could print it off a blotter?


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

yes I'll post a picture of the stencil. He is a pro sign maker . I had tried 3 times and failed to make a template.
Then thought of this guy and he agreed to do it has the tools price was right $20 16 x 19.


----------



## 197761 (May 2, 2017)

That's not so bad.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Here is picture of stencil.


----------



## 197761 (May 2, 2017)

Ah okay. Looking forward to your finished project!


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Here is picture of flag project.


----------



## 197761 (May 2, 2017)

Oh, wow, I know you said you aren't fond of palate work, but I think that really adds character to this project! Gives it a bit of a rustic American charm. Looks great to me!

I am just glad you got 13 stripes on! LOL The reason I say this, is a friend of mine has been looking for a Confederate ring and you will not believe the number of rings out there without the proper amount of stars. They tend to have too few. There are some out there with the 13 stars, but they are harder to find after all the controversy hit it's apex recently.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Finally seeing stars.


----------



## 197761 (May 2, 2017)

Nice Gary. Where is it going to be displayed then?


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Front porch I'll post a picture.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Here are new photos finished.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Gary , that's a really nice outcome


----------



## 197761 (May 2, 2017)

Nice, indeed. I bet those residents love what you have done to spruce the place up for them?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Love it!


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Everyone is happy with new look ready to celebrate the 4th with big picnic.


----------



## 197761 (May 2, 2017)

I'll bring the baked beans!


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Here is latest project.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Great Idea!


----------



## 197761 (May 2, 2017)

That's cute. I hope there's no toddlers around, they might get the wrong idea! hahaha


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I'm thinking a Train would be a neat project too . You could add more cars and flowers at any time if you wish


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Administrator for another Nursing saw my tractor and ask me to build her 2. Here is pictures with a problem. The stencils I used with a white paint for my flag. Used same for this project. Big problem paint reacted with base coat. Tried another white with good results.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

*New project*

Here is our new project build 2 tables for patio out back.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Here are two tables we built for latest project displaying Santa and Mrs.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

*Update*

Update picthre of tractor residents planted a moth ago. Blooming really well thought I'd share.


----------



## doglover85 (Jul 4, 2018)

Good on you for volunteering. Make sure you send a photo when it's full of plants!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

roofner said:


> Update picthre of tractor residents planted a moth ago. Blooming really well thought I'd share.


That looks really good, thanks for the update .


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Here is latest project at nursing home. Almost finished wishing well.


----------

